# this is Mr Hyde. my R33 V-spec with my brand new 900 + engine



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

:clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its ok i suppose 

wow!

another Global Auto Car

also cant go wrong with AS


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice.!!:wavey:
Loving the wheels and that spoiler blade too


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

That is how the car looks now ..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think it looks alot better on the pictures from Global


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Whats the engine spec for 900+bhp then?

What turbo is that too?
T04z,T51?


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

the turbo is a T51R SPL..


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

this is the spec

HKS 2.7L STEP-II 
HKS forged full counter crank 77.7mm stroke 
HKS forging 87mm piston 
HKS forged H - Shaped 
HKS Toppakkning
HKS STEP-II camshaft IN 280 lifts 10.20 EX 280 lifts 10.2 
HKS STEP-II strengthened valve spring
HKS sliding cam pulley 
HKS KAI T51R SPL BB Turbo (1000HK)
HKS GT wastegate 60mm
HKS stainless steel exhaust manifold 
HKS twin power 
HKS KNOCK AMP blandingsmåler 
HKS 15 row oil cooler (element movement type) 
HKS 15 row gearkasse oli cooler
HKS strengthened timing belt 
HKS turbine funnel 
HKS Tændrør
HKS 6 trins dogbox i H shift

Head Work 
Port Work 
Head surface Mods 
shim adjustment 

NISMO strengthened mission mounts
NISMO fuel regulator 

TRUST 3 layer intercooler 
TRUST bulk oil pan 
TRUST fuel delivery pipe 
TRUST 6 fast transmission (helical gear) 
TRUST strengthening mission centre plate 
TRUST mission front cover 
TRUST 94mm front pipe 

Autoselect original oil catch tank 
Autoselect original collector tank 
Autoselect original 3 layer type aluminium radiator 
Autoselect strengthened transfer 
Autoselect original 2WD/4WD control switch 

CUSCO front LSD 1WAY 
CUSCO rear LSD 1WAY 

BLITZ 1000cc injectors 

EARLS fuel line 

BOSCH fuel pumps x 2 

N1 water pump

SAMCO silicon radiator hose 

EXEDY carbon triple plate clutch 

GT-R STD diff. case (active LSD removal) 

100mm Gassspjæld

Nyt Indsugningsmanifold.

ARP Topbolde


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

The car was bought in Japan, and it has been used as demobil the Auto Select to run the 402m med.bilen has run 10.1 seconds in japan.Så there sat a lot of good bits on the .. The old engine made 755hk.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely car and savage engine spec, but i must say i prefer the old pics


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


> i think it looks alot better on the pictures from Global


+1. 

Not a big fan of the stickers...

But it sure has the powers :bowdown1:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Awesome spec ...... Another Global Auto's special.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Have to agree with others it looks better in first pics but the engine is savage


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing car. I personally wouldn't have touched the look of the car, but it certainly stands out even more now. 

What's the plan for the car? Entering it into any events?


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

many thanks guys, It is a road car, will then run 402m with the car


----------



## r1dude (Mar 17, 2007)

i love it. makes my kitted silver 33 v spec look ordinary


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

shame you couldn't make it to Kennets, would love to have seen it!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

wow. that looks the business. very tuff looking 33


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

same here not big fan off the grafix but engine spec makes up fot it .,,,,,,nice:bowdown1:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr HYDE said:


> this is the spec
> 
> HKS 2.7L STEP-II
> HKS forged full counter crank 77.7mm stroke
> ...


Nice spec and car there indeed.

Using same turbo as myself aswell.T51 SPl is a great turbo indeed.:clap:


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice one...but remember don't type your spec list in danish as most people don't have a clue what tændrør is


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I know, I know...sparkplug.... just remember not to buy them in Denmark..get them from Opie Oils..... less than half the price..


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

How much did the build cost ? Just want to compare how much more i got from TR-Racing  As i know i just need to change the turbo to get the same power as you.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

OH... MY... GOD... That's PORN!! lol... A few too many stickers for me personally... but can't go wrong with carbon fibre!!  5 thumbs up!!


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the car in general...

But...

Reflective graphics? I don't know, they seem, for lack of a better word, immature. 

I bet it spins some mean tire though!


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys. 

That is how it looks from the auto select, it is their old demo car.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it looks great.. And cars like this should be kept in the original Japanese style.. That's my opinion anyway...


----------



## Mr HYDE (Nov 13, 2007)

I liked the stickers, it makes the car look so not standard.


----------

